

Show HN: Squawkr – Blogging on Twitter - hammeiam
http://squawkr.me

======
mtmail
Looks like it works by posting an image-of-text on Twitter.

Example:
[https://twitter.com/HammeIAm/status/556617997255966720](https://twitter.com/HammeIAm/status/556617997255966720)

~~~
hammeiam
Yes indeed! It also pulls out any @mentions or #hashtags that you happen to
include in your post. I decided to make this after I wanted to live-blog while
I was building another project, but realized that I only had followers on
Twitter.

